# Enclosure NEED cover?



## RaphsMama (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm trying to get an answer to a very basic question that I couldn't seem to find through browsing..

Does a tortoise enclosure *need* a cover? At all? Partial or otherwise? 

My torts enclosure is currently open, she doesn't require high humidity so I'm not worried about that and she is our only pet so she has no outside threats as far as that goes..... just wondering if I should bother with a cover or not

Thanks for any/all input!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 4, 2013)

Do tortoises need cover, YES. 

Does that cover have to be a man made lid, IMO NO.

My pens are very large and I never had them covered with a lid or screen type top. However, I always provided natural cover. Tall growing grasses, bushes, lots of plants, etc. They feel secure when they have cover and can hide. 

If you plop your small tortoise in a barren, dirt filled outdoor pen I think it's asking for trouble. In your case, I think you are fine without a lid but please make sure she has lots of cover.

Night time is a different story. Small turtles and torts either need to be brought inside, secured in a night box or in a pen with a predator proof cover. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 4, 2013)

Is this inside or outside? Are you meaning a lid or any kind of cover? If I didn't have cats, I would not have lids on inside. Lids to me make it hard to always get in to all the areas and limit what you can do (like hanging plants over the sides). Outside I, myself, have enclosures I can stand up in and some have covers and some don't. With the tall height, it gives me more choices for plants and is easier to work in. Some enclosures are around trees and some are simply too large to have covers on. Outside, every place has wild animals (and loose pets) you need to think about protecting your tortoises against. With more cover via plants, hides, logs, ect you can keep down the visability factor to predators while making your tortoise feel safer and have a wider variety of natural graze.


----------



## RaphsMama (Nov 4, 2013)

Oops I should have added that, completely indoor, she has hides, just not a lid of any kind. I guess I was mostly wondering because I see a lot of the tort tables have a covered section so I was wondering, if not the whole thing, if that partial was essential or not, so in those set ups that section is basically just a hide for them? Or for torts that need a higher humidity area?

Greatly appreciate the input thanks again


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 4, 2013)

How funny. I assumed you meant outdoors :shy:


----------



## wellington (Nov 5, 2013)

Does your tort ever get outside? If not, you should try to give him outside time. Even a temp enclosure like a kiddy pool with hides, water dish, dirt substrate some plants and s/he would be very happy


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2013)

Indoor lids can be for protection from pets, wildlife(like rats and mice), humans (children and even adults), hold in humidity, to serve as another hide, to hold up lights, plants, and other things. Lids can be safety shields against unplanned things falling in with the tortoise. We also often will have a lip on the top inside of the enclosure to stop tortoises from climbing out (or atleast a blocker for the corners). Lids can also give an enclosure a more "finished" look. Some take the lid idea one step further and make a second story on their enclosure for more space for the tortoise to roam, in the same amount of room.


----------



## RaphsMama (Nov 5, 2013)

She does get outside, I take her out everyday from about May-September-ish (I am in Michigan) I think you all have collectively answered my question, thank you!


----------

